
Free tools to help with data analysis - salbowski
https://blog.brainstation.io/5-free-tools-to-make-data-science-easier/
======
jabberthemutt
Low quality listicle SEO spam for their 'courses'. Submitter is abusing HN to
spam nothing but links to their site.

Please avoid giving this kind of noise any attention or links.

~~~
wodenokoto
I agree that this is very low quality. It is basically 5 of the names of 5
random tools with a generic description.

What is a good way to deal with low quality submissions on HN? We can't
downvote and even posting on the link is a positive signal.

~~~
jabberthemutt
I usually comment and flag.

------
davedx
I’m working on a tool somewhat similar to OpenRefine called Data Dojo. The
emphasis is more on learning and experimentation, but I’m now looking into
adding apache spark integration for more serious use cases. Would love any
feedback from HN folk!

[https://datadojo.app](https://datadojo.app)

~~~
ivan_ah
Interesting. Very nice to see live-updating of results like Excel.

Python fails on this transform function:

    
    
      def f(a):
          v = a if a >= 4 else 2
          return v
    

Message in red: "Error: (Brython compile error)"

Update: I recommend you try [https://pypyjs.org/](https://pypyjs.org/) for
python in the browser.

~~~
davedx
I looked into this more. The issue is, at least in a default input, a is an
array type, so you need to either access a[0] or map over it. e.g. this works:

    
    
      def f(a):
        v = a[0] if a[0] >= 4 else 2
        return v
    

It looks like the main issue here is getting the correct compile error from
Brython. Funnily enough this seems easier to do for the PySpark version :)

------
throway88989898
*Data

TLDR:

Anaconda - Python package manager

Rstudio - IDE

OpenRefine - data cleaning

Apache Airflow - programmatically author, schedule, and monitor workflows

H2O - Statistical and ML Algorithms

You may also like

[https://github.com/Gerenuk/Data-Science-
Notes/blob/master/to...](https://github.com/Gerenuk/Data-Science-
Notes/blob/master/tools.rst)

[https://github.com/bulutyazilim/awesome-
datascience](https://github.com/bulutyazilim/awesome-datascience)

------
hgasimov
Plotly for visualization, Shiny for creating interactive reports in R, Dash
for creating interactive reports in Python

------
wodenokoto
Is there a relationship between Open Refine and Google clouds Data Prep?

------
henrikberggren
What is this exciting dana analysis you speak of!!??

~~~
xrd
I don't know anything about Dana analysis and I'm 45. My career is done!
Technology moves so fast!

